# My New Martial Art



## Danny Reid (Dec 24, 2006)

Decided to form my own system...naming it after the greatest martial artist of our generation...Nature Boy Ric Flair

Henceforth...it is to be known as Ric Flair Ryu

All the elements of the traditional martial art will be there

Upon entering the dojo, all students will show proper respect by turning in the direction of Charlotte NC and making the Four Horsemen gesture

There will be a core curriculum of techniques...

Our basic stance will be 'the knee begging' stance...

From this stance, students will learn a variety of very effective low blows!

Ric Flair Ryu will heavily emphasize low blows, eye-gouges...and generally a lot of dirty fighting

We will also cover an array of techniques for hitting unsuspecting people from behind!!

What martial art would be complete without weapons training?

Ric Flair Ryu's got it covered...

Our prime weapons will be 1) lit cigarette
                                    2) bar glass
                                    3) folding chair
                                    4) championship belt ( only for adv. students)
I am currently working on a kata for the cigarette!

And don't forget our kiai...Woooooooo!

Our motto will be:

Win if You Can, Lose if You Must, But *Always* Cheat


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome danny are you going to be a Soke or Grand Master and are you charging a fee to be involved in your Art of Ric Flair Ryu


----------



## Danny Reid (Dec 24, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome danny are you going to be a Soke or Grand Master and are you charging a fee to be involved in your Art of Ric Flair Ryu


 
No fee, Terry...

This fighting knowledge is just too valuable to put a price tag on!

I think I will just declare myself Soke.  Grand Master just sounds too pretentious!

Besides...Flair is the TRUE Master!!!

I'll let you know when I get my cigarette kata completed!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 24, 2006)

I am sure that Ric Flair will be proud.


Woooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 24, 2006)

My 1st COmpany Commander was a big Ric Flair fan...he'd love it!


----------

